
Dallas jury convicts ex-police officer who fatally shot neighbor - edm0nd
https://apnews.com/1fe3aa086d2a41e79f342f46868841df
======
bradknowles
APnews.com seems to be a pretty trustworthy news source to me, and I didn’t
have any problems with pop ups, etc....

YMMV.

------
CREwert
Dont follow this link; its a dodgy web site that tried to harass me with
popups and downloads and phoney virus warnings.

